# Fuel filter replacement on Yanmar 3GM30F



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hello all, I'm working on a raw water pump project on another post here and got great feedback. I also want to replace my fuelfilters but still not 100% sure how that goes. Doing some other work on the boat I managed to trace the fuel lines from the primary to the engine and it disappeared (!) under the exhaust elbow and I c0uoldnt see either filter or the pump to bleed with. Do anyone know if this indeed is that fuel filter on a 3GM30? Also in the shop manual mentions two pumps, a fuel transfer and a fuel injection pump, since the pictures are terrible black and whites I'm having a hard time identifying them... any tips ?

Also for the primary, which is a Racor 110, how do I bleed air out after replacing the filter ? Are there any tricks how to replace and minimize the air put in the system ?

thanks !
Gaute


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This post may help you:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/318317-post.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh and also, anyone know the model # to replace the Racor 110 which has the see thru inspection cup rather than the metal housing ? I also have a heater so I use 2 outs and the one in....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*good article*

thanks for referring me to that page artbyjody. My engine looks different so I dont know what is the same and not but all this is when changing any of the filters ??

anyone has anything specific about the 3Gm30 I'd really appreciate it though that manual probably covers the procedure (and scared the heck out of me). I'd be impressed if my engine ever ran again if I did something like that


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Though he didn't say, the difference you're seeing may be between a fresh water and raw water cooled engines. I can't cite the differences, but I do know when buying parts, that they do differentiate between the two. So you might want to look into that.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Best Thing to Do is...*

call a Yanmar Authorized dealer they can recommend the the right filters once you give them the engine model number and serial number.

However, I do have this engine on my boat. I have a different Racor water/fule separator/filter. But if you have a 110 Racor, this is what found for the filter:

Fuel Filter

As far tricks for minimzing air, before reinstalling the new fuel primary filter, have some fresh diesel and back fill the new filter as much as you can as to minimze air. Do this on the secondary also. What I mean by backfilling is to fill the cup that the filters sit in with fuel, then screw them in. A little will over spill, so have rags to catch the over spill.

DrB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*ok I think I'm read for this one of these days*

Installed my new rwa water pump today and found where the second filter is and I think I identified both pumps and bleeders on engine. I also drained the primary and a lot of water came out, no color but a slight smell of diesel from the rag it dripped on.... I'm thinking of installing a pump like for the outboards, they have it at westmarine and I think I have a 1/2 hose, at only $12 that seems far easier than finding the pump on the engine.

still nt sure about this but only one way to find out if I can do it


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

gsyversen said:


> Installed my new rwa water pump today and found where the second filter is and I think I identified both pumps and bleeders on engine. I also drained the primary and a lot of water came out, no color but a slight smell of diesel from the rag it dripped on.... I'm thinking of installing a pump like for the outboards, they have it at westmarine and I think I have a 1/2 hose, at only $12 that seems far easier than finding the pump on the engine.
> 
> still nt sure about this but only one way to find out if I can do it


I did that and you won't get anywhere with it... revisit the post I posted the link to...Bleeding your diesel is more than two bleed points. You have to do the entire engine...do the pump I recommend - a bit pricier than the $12 jobby (which I originally did) - but unless you really enjoy masturbating the task of bleeding - the fastest and most versatile way to go is installing an aux pump ...


----------

